# User Marcus_gtr not sent item



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know this user? Trustworthy? Or not. Bought a HKS MAP sensor off him two weeks ago, not received the part and doesn't answer emails or PM's. Also noticed he has been on the forum recently.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Bought a brand new turbo from him and it arrived. The only thing missing was the invoice for it, which I have asked him for but have still not recieved it. 

I think hes on holiday?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He's quite well known. Works at a garage in Enfield. You got a phone number?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Saifskyline said:


> Bought a brand new turbo from him and it arrived. The only thing missing was the invoice for it, which I have asked him for but have still not recieved it.
> 
> I think hes on holiday?


How did you both know he was selling them?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> How did you both know he was selling them?


At a guess...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/296921-breaking-my-r32-gtr-tubular-billet-manifold-etc.html


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> He's quite well known. Works at a garage in Enfield. You got a phone number?


Yes I have his phone number.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Give it to OP?


----------

